# Hydrosalpinx and laparoscopy



## Butterfly1984 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new to this site and decided to join as I was thinking it may reassure me that there are others out there in the same situation as me!
My Husband started fertility testing after being unable to conceive and I was recently diagnosed with bilateral hydrosalpinx (tubes blocked with fluid!)   I am having a laparoscopy in 2 weeks to either tie or remove my tubes so we can then start IVF! Is there anyone else out there who has had surgery the same as this, I'm very scared and daunted by it all and hoping people can shed some light on recovery time etc!

Thanks everyone!! xx


----------



## Butterfly1984 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry it should say my Husband *AND I* started fertility testing!


----------



## holiday_girl (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi butterfly,

You're definitely not alone! I had both tubes removed which was scary but I've had success since and am 32 weeks pregnant now. Have a look in the diagnosis section as there's a tubal factors section with lots of info, supportive ladies and success stories.

X


----------



## holiday_girl (Oct 9, 2012)

After removal it took 2 weeks for me to recover but then we got straight on 28th ivf x


----------



## Butterfly1984 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ah thanks for your reply - that does make me feel more positive! Congratulations on your pregnancy!!  

Think the thought of having both tubes removed is so scary and it seems so final!   But I know it is for the best and will eventually help us to get our baby! (Hopefully!)

I think we will eventually start our IVF in the New Year as there is a waiting list of 4 months! But at least this will give me time to have my surgery, recover and let everything sink in emotionally!! Then its fingers, toes etc crossed for the IVF!!!


----------



## holiday_girl (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the congrats, we're really excited! I remember feeling like being at the bottom of a huge mountain thinking about the operation and all the treatment but you only need to deal with one bit at a time. Tube removal did feel final but they weren't working anyway so I'm better without (although that wasn't how I felt at the time). I was given advice by a friend who'd been through ivf to do whatever we were told and that worked for us. Good luck with everything x


----------



## Butterfly1984 (Aug 13, 2013)

I keep telling myself that - they don't work anyway so why would I want them!! It feels so good to hear people say exactly what I have been thinking! I felt very alone when I first found all this out as everyone I know seems to get pregnant by just looking at their husbands haha!
I wouldn't wish this on anyone but it is nice to know there are others out there - especially people like you with positive results in the end! Hopefully we can do the same!
x


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi. I had similar and had my tubes tied as my consultant couldn't remove them due to bad endometriosis. He also found some other stuff and l had to have a small follow up operation 3 months later. We had a few months rest before we started IVF. No success yet for us but good luck!


----------



## Butterfly1984 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Lucy708,

Thanks for your reply. I am hoping my op is straight forward and we can start IVF in the new year but I guess your case just proves that you never know what they will find! I hope you have some IVF success soon! Good luck with all your treatment!

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Butterfly1984!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I haven´t been in the same situation but I can give you a few links that I think might help you, either now or in the future.

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE I am sure there are some other members there who have been through the same thing.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck I hope your operation goes well            

Sue


----------

